# Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher



## Rob2 (6. Juni 2013)

*Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen PC mit einem DVI/HDMI Kabel an meinen Samsung Fernseher angeschlossen. Das Bild ist da, aber ich bekomme einfach keinen Ton.
Nun habe ich auch das Mainboard mit einem SPDIF Kabel an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen und seitdem kommt manchmal ein Rauschen.
Funktioniert das überhaupt mit solch einem Kabel?
Wer kann mir helfen.

TV: Samsung UE32EH5200
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTS 250
Mainboard: AsRock P43R1600Twins-Wifi


----------



## Chemenu (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*

Hast Du denn auch die Grafikkarte als Standard-Wiedergabegerät festgelegt?
Schau mal hier: http://home.arcor.de/mitternachtswolf/screenshots/Aufzeichnen.JPG
Das müsste bei dir auch NVIDIA HDMI Output heissen. 
Das Mainboard musst du nicht mit der Grafikkarte verbinden. Wie hast Du das überhaupt gemacht?


----------



## WinNuker84 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*

Ähm...NEIN?

*DVI = Digital Visual Interface  NIX AUDIO!*

Darüber bekommst du kein Audio raus. Du musst reines HDMI nehmen, oder halt mit nem zusätzl. Kabel an TV/Monitor ran!


----------



## Rob2 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*

In einigen Foren steht aber, dass es funktioniert....und welche Möglichkeit gibt es sonst den PC mit dem Fernseher zu verbinden?
Nvidia HDMI Output steht bei mir nicht, lediglich Realtek Audio.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*



> und welche Möglichkeit gibt es sonst den PC mit dem Fernseher zu verbinden?


HDMI zu HDMI

Oder so wie hier angegeben:
PC-Sound über HDMI/DVI am Fernseher ausgeben | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Chemenu (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*



Rob2 schrieb:


> In einigen Foren steht aber, dass es funktioniert....und welche Möglichkeit gibt es sonst den PC mit dem Fernseher zu verbinden?
> Nvidia HDMI Output steht bei mir nicht, lediglich Realtek Audio.


 Es geht auch über DVI, einfach den DVI/HDMI Adapter benutzen der der Grafikkarte beilag. Du musst evtl. zuerst die deaktivierten und getrennten Geräte anzeigen lassen damit die Grafikkarte bei den Wiedergabegeräten auftaucht.
Siehe hier: http://www.gaming-society.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=16377&d=1297263531


----------



## WinNuker84 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Es geht auch über DVI, einfach den DVI/HDMI Adapter benutzen der der Grafikkarte beilag. Du musst evtl. zuerst die deaktivierten und getrennten Geräte anzeigen lassen damit die Grafikkarte bei den Wiedergabegeräten auftaucht.
> Siehe hier: http://www.gaming-society.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=16377&d=1297263531


 
Ist bei seiner Grafikkarte denn der Ton mit auf's DVI Interface gelegt? Ich kenne DVI nur als Videoausgang, es gibt imho kein dvi mit Ton 
(Außer bei manchen Set Top Boxen  )
Selbst wenn der Monitor (bzw. TV) HDMI Interface hat => solange er aus dem DVI der Grafikkarte keinen Ton bekommt, wird das nciht klappen. Bei HDMI Out an der Graka selbst ist was kein Problem!!


----------



## xXenermaXx (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*

Meine HD4890 hat auch n DVI auf HDMI-Adapter der den Ton vom internen Soundchip der Radeon bekommt. Sonst hätte mein AVR nix zu tun.^^


----------



## Rob2 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*

Hat jetzt doch geklappt, das SPDIF-Kabel war nur falsch in die Grafikkarte gesteckt.

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*



WinNuker84 schrieb:


> Ähm...NEIN?
> 
> *DVI = Digital Visual Interface  NIX AUDIO!*
> 
> Darüber bekommst du kein Audio raus. Du musst reines HDMI nehmen, oder halt mit nem zusätzl. Kabel an TV/Monitor ran!


 
Stimmt so nicht. Im Regelfall kannst du auch mit einem DVI-HDMI Kabel vom DVI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte auf den HDMI-Eingang des Fernsehers gehen und bekommst sowohl das Bild als auch den Ton übertragen.
Die Ausnahme bestätigt aber auch dort die Regel.

Wichtig ist, wie oben schon genannt, dass der Fernseher als Standardaudiowiedergabegerät definiert ist.

Mfg
JMF


----------



## BigBubby (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sound über DVI/HDMI Kabel am Fernseher*

Zuerst AMD, später auch Nvidia, haben auch eine übertragung der Audiodaten parallel zu den Videodaten über DVI aud HDMI implementiert. Deshalb geht das sehr wohl. 
Ein hartnäckiger Technik-Mythos: DVI-I überträgt keinen Ton | adaptare Blog

Edit: Habs vor 2 Jahren selber nur durch zufall mitbekommen. Bis dahin war ich auch verfechter der technischen Unmöglichkeit.


----------

